# New Dojo in the Midlands, UK



## ScottUK (Jun 18, 2006)

Dear fellow budoka,

I just thought Id drop a notice into the various forums (fora?) that we have a new practice group for iaido & kenjutsu in the West Midlands (UK).  We have run a Hyoho Niten Ichi Ryu kenjutsu group for the last 12 months and recently decided to add our iaido (seitei & MJER) practice to the group, under the umbrella of the British Kendo Association.  No charge is made for the practice  only a small fee to help with room hire.

The dojo URL will be added to the BKAs website in due course, and if anyone is interested in stopping by to say hello or for a little practice, you are more than welcome.  We are about 15 minutes from junction 10 of the M6 motorway (about 10 miles north of Birmingham).

Please take a moment to view our website - any feedback will be highly appreciated.

http://www.heijoshin.co.uk

Kind regards,

Scott
Heijoshin Dojo


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool...thanks for the info!  Especially considering how hard it to find _koryu_ outside of Japan.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 19, 2006)

> We have run a Hyoho Niten Ichi Ryu kenjutsu group for the last 12 months ...


  Didn't they get too tired with all that running?  Sorry, too much hanging around with Boy Scouts makes me loopy!

  Congratulations Scott! Welcome to the headache of being the guy that's supposed to have all the answers.   I've no doubt that you'll do well with it.

  I really like your web site by the way, except that the clickable links on the left are _really_ tough for old guys like me to read. Nice layout though, tastefully done!


----------



## ScottUK (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'll have to lighten the links a little - that's two complaints about 'em...!

Thanks to the both of you for the nice comments...


----------



## sparks110972 (Jul 7, 2006)

hello scott i also study classica kenjutsu( kyukoshinjutsu) i visit the midlands quite often and might be interested in visiting your dojo(with your permission of course)
ki no budo
sparks


----------



## ScottUK (Jul 9, 2006)

Hiya Sparks - what ryuha is that?


----------

